# Looking for a graphic designer.



## theo (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

My band is releasing an EP shortly and we're in need of cover artwork. We had been getting stuff done by the usual guy we use, He's always been insanely fast with excellent communication. But a typhoon went through his area of the phillipines and we now haven't
Heard from him in roughly 5 weeks. Reluctantly we are looking elsewhere.

This is the style of artwork we are looking to get:






This is the concept FrancoIllustrations drew for us shortly before disappearing:






And this is one of our songs so you get a feel for the type of music the art would go with:


We're NOT asking someone to complete Franco's work, We feel that would be really disrespectful to him and probably illegal in terms of intellectual property.
Just showing this stuff so any potentially interested artists know what we are after.

On a side note we are also looking for a new band logo. Something a little more aggressive.

Send me a PM here or an email to [email protected] if you know of anyone or are someone who is interested in this project.


----------



## smoogle510 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have sent an email in regards to this.


----------

